# Looking for a good detailer south-east London / Kent



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone had any experience of someone who can do a good job with soft-tops?

thanks


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

http://www.miracledetail.co.uk/ if you're stupidly loaded.
if you pay a little bit more he comes to you in his van and has wax sex with your paint.


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

Cheers BLinky, it actually for my partners Fiat 500C, I'll tell her about the sex and wax. Have you actually used these people?

Me, I'm not letting anyone touch my new TT, picked up on Saturday, can't wait until Friday night, next time I get to drive it


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

http://www.miracledetail.co.uk/ means, Paul, he is one of the best detailers in the world. You do not argue with him, his skills and dedication are without fault. feel free to google.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

gleammachine.net

Not used him but he has good reviews.


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. My partner took her Fiat 500C to Paul Dalton - I gotta say he is very good at what he does - as he should be for the price he charges. But perhaps more importantly he struck us both as being a really nice guy. So nice in fact, that despite what I said in an earlier post he has my new TT. Picking it up a week on Saturday.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

don't get too addicted or it can cost 10000s a year.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Try Kelly at KDS
http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I have used rob who owns gleammachine on my Jag, very impressive work, Kelly at KDS is very capable although he was far to busy to speak to me when i went over there for a quote :?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I would noy use KDS, Jay from here used him and he had the car for i think 5 days, charged a fortune, Rob would have done a better job


----------

